# Import Mail into Hotmail



## stuaz

I accidently didn't leave a copy of my mail on my Hotmail account when setting up my account on Thunderbird.

Is there a way I can import my mail BACK into Hotmail??

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

Not without forwarding it back to yourself or see if the original sender still has a copy of it.


----------



## smajer

Hello,

Even though you did not check 'Leave a copy of messages on the server', hotmail should still place the items in your 'Trash' box. So you should be able to go and 'Mark as unread' or similar. There should also be a function to remove from 'deleted items'  when not left on server is checked. Check out the trash folder, they may still be there.


----------



## stuaz

smajer said:


> Hello,
> 
> Even though you did not check 'Leave a copy of messages on the server', hotmail should still place the items in your 'Trash' box. So you should be able to go and 'Mark as unread' or similar. There should also be a function to remove from 'deleted items'  when not left on server is checked. Check out the trash folder, they may still be there.



Thanks, they weren't all in there, but the most recent were which is OK for now. 

Thanks,


----------

